# Área de trabajo definida en eagle o PCB wizard.



## Vegetal Digital (Sep 16, 2009)

Hola, alguien sabe como hacer un cuadrado definiendo yo el tamaño en PCB wizard? Es que estoy haciendo un proyecto que tiene que encajar en un gabinete y basarme en el eje de coordenadas es muy impreciso. Lo que quiero es decirle al programa: el área va ser de Xcm de largo y X-2cm de ancho

También puede ser el eagle pero lo uso desde hace dos días, conozco mucho mejor el PCB wizard.
Saludos


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 16, 2009)

Te recomiendo el Eagle, en mi opinión es mucho mejor que el PCB Wizard (Que en mi opinión es más bien el peor de los muchos programas para hacer PCBs que he probado ).

En el Eagle podés medir y definir esas cosas, yo lo he echo. Fijate que muy dificil no puede ser, ahora me estoy por ir a dormir, sino me fijaba.
De ultima preguntá de nuevo y trato de fijarme mañana.


----------



## GABILON (Sep 17, 2009)

Hola, con el pcb wizard se me ocurren dos metodos, el primero y más facil es primero situas el otrigen de las coordenadas, en las opciones de grilla seleccionas 1mm o 1cm mejor, a partir de aqui puedes con la herramienta insert picture, rectangle, dibujar un rectangula de las medidas que deseas para que te sirva de guia, o incorporar una capa cooper layer (el cuadradito rojo) tambien con las medidas deseadas, para esto no tienes mas ayuda que tu vista, si te fijas abajo, en la barra de estatus te irá informaciónrmando la posicion de tu cursor. La otra alternativa, es mas precisa, pero mas rebuscada, abres el livewire, pones cualquier componente, no se, una resistencia y un conector, seria ideal que uses algo de tu circuito, optas por trasnformarlo a pcb y cunado empiezan las opciones destilda la que dice dejar que pcb wizard haga por mi, para que luego salgan varios pasos donde TU eliges diversas caracteristicas, entre ellas el largo y ancho de la página. Una vez creado, puedes borrar llos componentes de la placa que las medidas externas van a seguir estando. 
Personalmente te recomiendo que tates de hacer todo el circuito desde el livewire y luego lo pasaes al pcb, pero es solo un idea. Ah, me olvidaba, no es necesario un 100% que abras el live wire, esto es solo si vas a probar algo del circuito, desde el pcb wizard puedes elegir mostrar las galerias de simbolos y realizar alli el mismo procedimiento como si estuvieses tabajando con el livewire, solo que desde el pcb wizard. Cualquier duda pregunta


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Sep 17, 2009)

Gracias Drix, es mi trabajo leerme los manuales del eagle.
gabilon esta muy interesante tus ideas, las voy a probar y cualquier cosa me veran de nuevo por aquí.
gracias!


----------



## mcrven (Sep 17, 2009)

Me imagino que te estás refiriendo a las dimensiones finales de la placa que quieres obtener.

Para Eagle versión freeware, que imagino es la que estás probando, te recuerdo que la única limitación importante es la correspondiente al tamaño de la placa. Este está restringido a lo que se conoce en Europa cómo "Media Eurocard" - Eurocard = 8 cm X 16 cm - Media Eurocard resulta ser de 8 X 8 cm.

Si las dimansiones de tu placa exceden esa medida, tendrías que distribuir tus componentes en varias placas y luego unir las impresiones.

Si son menores, reducirlas no tiene problema. Luego de colocar los componentes y trazadas las rutas, solo tienes que arrastar las líneas de borde hasta el punto que requieras.

Espero te sirva. Saludos:


----------

